# Fuente conmutada (modificada) no mantiene estable la tensión de salida (TL431)



## marcos1979 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hola gente, les planteo mi duda: Tengo una fuente conmutada marca Pronext modelo FU-1201000A de 12V 1A (Es una fuente chica y barata por lo que veo). Intento llevarla a 5.2V que es lo que necesito para cargar una cámara filmadora. En la etapa de salida tiene un TL431 con dos resistencias formando el divisor para la pata de referencia del 431, entre tierra y la pata de referencia tiene una de 10K y entre la salida positiva y la referencia una de 39K. Según la hoja de datos del 431, el voltaje de referencia debe ser de 2.5V aproximadamente y haciendo cuentas todo da bien (1+R1/R2)*Vref {(1+39/10)*2.5=12.25}. Lo que hice, en un primer momento, fue cambiar la resistencia de 39K por una de 11K dándome los 5.2V buscados pero la tensión se mantiene en ese valor durante unos segundos y luego cae por un instante volviendo a estabilizarse en 5.2. Esto se repite continuamente, incluso sin carga. Volví a cambiar las resistencias por unas de 33K y 30K respectivamente obteniendo nuevamente 5.2V pero con el mismo resultado. También probé bajando a la mitad el valor de la resistencia que limita la corriente del led del optoacoplador pensando que podría ser muy baja la corriente al haber bajado la tensión a algo menos de la mitad pero no pude hacer que funcione de manera estable.
Alguien puede darme una mano para estabilizar la tensión? Desde ya, muchas gracias. ...

PD: Hice las mismas pruebas con otra fuente igual (Tengo acceso a varias) con los mismos resultados


----------



## pandacba (Oct 6, 2017)

Haria falta hacer un relevo para analizar el circuito y ver por completo su funcionamiento


----------



## marcos1979 (Oct 6, 2017)

Gracias por tu respuesta, no puedo encontrar el esquema. Que otra información puedo proporcionar? Gracias nuevamente


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 6, 2017)

marcos1979 dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta, no puedo encontrar el esquema. Que otra información puedo proporcionar? Gracias nuevamente


Buenas fotos tomadas de las dos caras de la tarjeta de circuito inpreso es muy bienvenida    
Quizaz cargar la salida con un resistor de potenzia estabilize esa fuente , la curriente consumida por ese resistor de lastro puede sener de unos 10% de la salida total o quizaz un poco mas caso no logres lo resultado deseado.

Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 6, 2017)

Fotos por ambas caras bien níntidas


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 6, 2017)

Aplicale carga en los voltajes que sensa!


----------



## marcos1979 (Oct 6, 2017)

Gracias a todos! Acá subo algunas fotos. Es una fuente muy compacta (muy china). En las fotos ya están cambiadas las resistencias poor las de 33K y 30K(2 de 15). Espero que se pueda sacar algo en claro de estas fotos.



shevchenko dijo:


> Aplicale carga en los voltajes que sensa!



Podrías explicar a que te referís? Si es a realizar las mediciones con carga, ya lo hice y pasa lo que describo. Con los valores originales de la fuente, la tensión se mantiene en 12V con o sin carga.

Agrego mas información. Cuando la pruebo con carga, (un motor chico que tengo), funciona durante unos 5 segundos y después el led testigo de la fuente se atenúa como si la hubiese desenchufado hasta apagarse y vuelve a encender por otros 5 segundos... así continuamente. Sin carga, la caída de tensión se observa en el tester de igual forma, baja hasta los 2V aprox y vuelve a subir hasta los 5.2 por 5 segundos.


Gracias!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 6, 2017)

Por las fotos posteadas creo que esa fuente es autooscilante y no un CI controlador PWM  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## marcos1979 (Oct 6, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Por las fotos posteadas creo que esa fuente es autooscilante y no un CI controlador PWM
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Ok, entonces... No puedo modificarla? (La electrónica es un hobby para mí, tengo que investigar sobre este "nuevo" tema )


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 6, 2017)

Creo que puede si , pero seguramente es mas dificil lograr lo que quieres , caso fuese un diseño basado en un CI controlador PWM creo que serias mas facil esa la modificación.
En realidad ese tema NO es mi real playa , mi playa es Radiofrequenzia , lo poco que se es por pura curiosidad.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2017)

Habría que probar de quitarle espiras al secundario.


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 6, 2017)

es que en las fuentes asi conviene modificar la relacion de espiras del trafo, y luego reacer el divisor resistivo que va al opto... en tu caso si la modificacion fue subirle el voltaje, proba subir el valor del zenee que va al opto... tal vez viene por ahi tu drama, tambien la R asociada...


----------



## marcos1979 (Oct 6, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Habría que probar de quitarle espiras al secundario.



Lo veo un poco complicado por el tamaño del trafo... pero ya voy a probar que se puede hacer 

Sigo escuchando propuestas y aprendiendo!

Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2017)

Proba ponerle una resistencia de carga de . . . .  100 Ohms 1/2 Watt


----------



## marcos1979 (Oct 6, 2017)

shevchenko dijo:


> es que en las fuentes asi conviene modificar la relacion de espiras del trafo, y luego reacer el divisor resistivo que va al opto... en tu caso si la modificacion fue subirle el voltaje, proba subir el valor del zenee que va al opto... tal vez viene por ahi tu drama, tambien la R asociada...



En mi caso es bajarle el voltaje. Lo intenté variando el divisor resistivo que da la referencia al 431 pero, a pesar de haber conseguido la tensión buscada, no se mantiene estable por mas de 5 segundos, es como si se apagara la fuente por algún tipo de protección.


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 6, 2017)

Un motor como carga? no es la carga adecuada para una fuente conmutada y menos pensar que sea estable, ¿aumentaste el filtrado? eso seria lo primero para luego variar el voltaje de salida.


----------



## marcos1979 (Oct 6, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Proba ponerle una resistencia de carga de . . . .  100 Ohms 1/2 Watt



Y cuál sería el motivo o idea para hacer esto? Lo pregunto por ignorancia. Hice pruebas con carga y el problema sigue.

Gracias!





fdesergio dijo:


> Un motor como carga? no es la carga adecuada para una fuente conmutada y menos pensar que sea estable, ¿aumentaste el filtrado? eso seria lo primero para luego variar el voltaje de salida.



Bueno, era lo que tenía a mano . Con lo de aumentar el filtrado te referís a los capacitores de salida? En vacío debería  mantener la tensión igual... creo. Además le bajé la tensión de salida.

Mas info, le aumenté el voltaje de salida a 7.5V para probar y el problema sigue... ahora dura mas tiempo estable antes de "apagarse", pero lo sigue haciendo.

Gracias por el interés y la buena onda!!!


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 6, 2017)

al bajar la tensión  las r de carga que trae ya no son "tan carga" ponele una lampara de auto o 2

y fíjate bien si no es que sensa mas de un voltaje, y ese se esté disparando...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2017)

Ok, era sólo para cargarla un poco , probá nomás de quitarle espiras al  secundario.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/desarmar-transformadores-ferrita-12768/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/metodo-alternativo-desarmar-transformadores-ferrita-130556/


----------



## pandacba (Oct 6, 2017)

Aca hay algo que no me cierra.
Al mirar las fotos veo que las modificaciones se hicieron del lado calienta, por lo que da a entender que el supuesto TL431 esta de ese, lado.
Vemos que hay un opto acoplador, el TL431 debería estar del lado frío, para tomar una muestra de la tensión de salida y compararla, esa diferencia la pasa al lado caliente vía el opto........
En esta caso que o quien maneja el led del opto?
Hay que sacar algunos componentes para ver mejor y hacer un relevo completo de la fuente.
Es al menos lo que suelo hacer y a partir de allí recrear el esquema

Veamos un ejemplo típico  de aplicación






Al forista, sería posible que quites las resistencias agregadas, limpies bien los residuos y subas una nueva foto de esa zona?


----------



## marcos1979 (Oct 6, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Aca hay algo que no me cierra.
> Al mirar las fotos veo que las modificaciones se hicieron del lado calienta, por lo que da a entender que el supuesto TL431 esta de ese, lado.
> Vemos que hay un opto acoplador, el TL431 debería estar del lado frío, para tomar una muestra de la tensión de salida y compararla, esa diferencia la pasa al lado caliente vía el opto........
> En esta caso que o quien maneja el led del opto?
> ...



No, no, no... Las modificaciones se hicieron en el lado frio... el TL431 está de ese lado



shevchenko dijo:


> al bajar la tensión  las r de carga que trae ya no son "tan carga" ponele una lampara de auto o 2
> 
> y fíjate bien si no es que sensa mas de un voltaje, y ese se esté disparando...



Bien... pero por qué en su estado original se mantiene estable sin carga?


----------



## pandacba (Oct 6, 2017)

Tienes razón, estan del lado frío. olvida el post anterior.
Pregunto si vuelves la fuente a su estado anterior, funciona bien???


----------



## marcos1979 (Oct 6, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ok, era sólo para cargarla un poco , probá nomás de quitarle espiras al  secundario.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/desarmar-transformadores-ferrita-12768/
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/metodo-alternativo-desarmar-transformadores-ferrita-130556/



Y cuál o por qué sería la idea de hacer eso? (Quiero aprender!!!) Modifiqué un cargador de notebook de  19V para trabajar a 24V hace un tiempo, únicamente cambiando una resistencia del divisor del TL431 y funciona estable hace varios meses... pensé que esto era igual pero creo que me metí en un problema 



pandacba dijo:


> Tienes razón, estan del lado frío. olvida el post anterior.
> Pregunto si vuelves la fuente a su estado anterior, funciona bien???



Si, de hecho hice eso para probar y funciona perfecto en su estado original. Y hasta probé con otra fuente igual (como dije, tengo varias iguales) y me da el mismo problema.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 6, 2017)

Esta fuente de que es?


----------



## marcos1979 (Oct 6, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Esta fuente de que es?



Es una fuente para propósitos generales, se vende para routers y demás porqueías. Tengo varias en el laburo porque se usan para alimentar unos conversores que funcionan  con 12V... La idea es usarla para cargar una filmadora que necesita 5.2V 1A


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 6, 2017)

Quizás estés en la zona de pendiente negativa del TL431  que es una zona inestable.

 Medí en alguna fuente de esas de 12 V sin modificar los voltajes en el TL431 ,  con y sin carga.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 6, 2017)

Habria que ver como esta comandada, ya que no todas las fuentes se les puede variar el rango, de tensión, una cosa es la estabilización regulación en un +-10% y otra reducir el valor de salida en un 60%


----------



## flaco-urbano (Oct 28, 2018)

Aprovecho el tema para una consulta relacionada.

Tengo una fuente conmutada de 19V y necesito que me entregue 12V
Es aquí que necesito asesoramiento.
Les dejo una imagen más datasheet .
Solucionado.
Variando la resistencia en la imagen logré reducir la tensión de salida.


----------

